# Help! Best meds for popeye



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

I have an Apistogramma Panduro that I just noticed has cloudiness in his eyes. He's hard to see as he is hunkered down in a pot behind some driftwood. I have 3 different meds on hand. 
- Macaryn 2
- Melafix
- API General Cure

Which would be the best to use?
Is it okay to combine some of these meds?


----------



## Dariofan (Aug 4, 2014)

Out Of those 3 I would try the Maracyn 2. Don't combine them. The General Cure is more if you suspect parasites-like hex/worms etc. I've never used melafix but I have heard mixed reviews on it being effective.

Also make sure your water quality is good. I've had eye cloudiness clear quickly before with clean water-I had too much mulm & high side nitrates at the time, that I think caused it, so fixing that cleared my fish up.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

He's not looking so hot. Water should be good, I do 50% WC every Sunday. I started the Maracyn two about 2 hours ago. Not sure how long before it starts to take affect but he seems a little better. Before he wouldn't move and now he's moving around the tank. I've never had to deal with popeye before but it seems it comes on rather quick. I saw him earlier today and there was nothing wrong. I hope he pulls through.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

It isn't too fatal, he might loose the eye still. He only needs one though .
Clean water is 60% of the treatment.

Anyway, I have a cory with a damaged eye this morning. I think the betta bit him.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Read these articles. These sites, written by Carl Strohmeyer, have a ton of information that most aquarist (even advanced) don't even know about.

Streptococcus, Eye Infections in Fish

And here under "Pop-Eye" section
Aeromonas & Vibrio Disease | Septicemia | Pop Eye | Treatment


Information here about Osmoregulation (even if the pop-eye is not a result of fluid retention behind the eyes due to improper osmotic balance, it's still great to know)
Do Fish Drink? Osmoregulation in Fish

If you care to learn more, take a look at other topics on those sites, tons of well researched info on there.

I might recommend, dipping the Apisto in epsom salt dips (reduce "swelling"/fluid build up), and probably even Methylene Blue dips (treat infection).

Kordon Ich Attack (or Kordon Rid Fungus, same ingredients) can treat eye hazing (not internal cataracts though), but I don't think it would reduce fluids behind the eye (pop-eye part). It might though, I don't know for sure. You could technically add some salt to the whole tank, but it is known that tetra and barbs can be sensitive to salt, which is why I recommend dipping just the infected apisto.

I would definitely treat ASAP, to give the fish the best chance of it not losing any of it's eyes.


----------



## Dariofan (Aug 4, 2014)

+1 for Epsom salt to help reduce some swelling. It is more popped than I imagined (after seeing the picture). Hope he's improving.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Sadly the male Panduro died and the next day his mate as well. I have one remaining that seems perfectly healthy.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Death toll is rising. I lost another Panduro today and 2 laser cories yesterday. Not sure what to do at this point. This is the latest victim that I just found.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Silver nitrate would be the ideal medicine for that eye infection. You could also try a colloidal silver based medication like Fungistop.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

What are your water parameters (KH, GH, pH, temperature, TDS)?

Are you injecting a lot of co2?


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

WaterLife said:


> What are your water parameters (KH, GH, pH, temperature, TDS)?
> 
> Are you injecting a lot of co2?


Co2 - DIY
GH - 6
KH - 4
PH - 6.5

This is an established tank that's been running for over 2 years. I did do a 60% WC earlier as I do every Sunday. I don't know whether to start dumping meds in or more water changes as I can't do both at the same time. Oh and I found a dead cherry barb after my last post. There's definatly a mass exudous of fish happening right now. I'm for sure its popeye as the Panduro I pulled defiantly had it. By the time I got to the other fish there eyeballs were gone. Whatever I do I have to treat entire tank because it's clearly gotten out of control.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

The thing is, pop eye is normally not fatal... sure there is something going on, but not that it is pop eye that is the primary route.
Pop eye is one of those things that normally appear when fish are already weakened or stressed by something.


----------



## solchitlins (Sep 11, 2013)

Kanaplex says it treats popeye.
It's easy to use, doesn't kill your filter and can remove with carbon.. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

The cories eye looks much better today after the water change. I'm going to do another large water change tomorrow. I also went ahead and ordered some medicated fish flakes.


----------

